# Fave Top water lure at the moment?



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Have to sat a Stiffy but am interested in a Sammy 65. What's doin it for you?????


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

For a particular species?


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Bream of course! But am a bit trajik lately in that regard...willing to be informed about any species.... but jewies would be good 

cheers


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

robsea said:


> Have to sat a Stiffy but am interested in a Sammy 65. What's doin it for you?????


Hmmmm not sure how to respond to this :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock:

Scumdog (small sammy) Bream lovem


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Has anyone else tried the walk the dog lures from Maria lures?

Super easy to walk and tail drop vertically. Somewhere between a sammy and a jazz in size.

Wayner help me out here what are they called?


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Maria no but NW pencil is cool. Stiffies are cast a mile and I wish to say that the Berkely ones seem neat but had to put down a small flatty yesterday as he swallowed deep. Atomic K9 shows promise but thinking to go Sammy.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Sammy 65, my first pick for Bass but I believe Jaz Zapper 55's are good as well. From all reports both are good for Bream. There are others of course but I've only used these two with any success.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

In my local waters the scum dog and nw pencil have been the favourites by far!
For some reason the bream up roseville dont respond to well to sammy 65's, maybe a bit to big!


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

jewies?


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

robsea said:


> jewies?


Halco Haymaker roosta popper


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

...sounds interesting. Must check out catalogue! 

cheers Sarod


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

blueyak said:


> Super easy to walk and tail drop vertically. Somewhere between a sammy and a jazz in size.


55mm Maria Pencil. I bought one when they first came out, but I've only swum it once. Easy to walk, but I'm not sure I like the fatness compared to similar length lures. Need to give it more of a run. Been stuck on throwing various cup-faced poppers lately without a whole lot of love. Have you been smashing em on the maria Stu? :twisted:


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

tell all Stewie


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Very interesting looking lure Squidder. A size i am interested in at 55mm. Thanks for the info. Thanks to all.

cheers

rob


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Bushy Stiffy Top Dog does it for me...I love how it walks the dog by itself with no effort from me..

Cheap and effective and it catches Bass, probably would catch bream too in the smaller size.

Cheers


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

The Stiffies cast a mile. Easy to use and i love their easy action and I have been smashed by flatties on them. Yet to tag a largeish bream on them though. Only a matter a time i reckon but the Maria looks interesting.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

robsea said:


> ...sounds interesting. Must check out catalogue!
> 
> cheers Sarod


All jokes aside i have heard of a few jewies caught on the smaller sizes of roosta poppers off NSW north coast break walls, if i was to ever to try and seriously get a jew on a surface lure i would look at some of the larger sizes of the sammy or a similar walk the dog lure in the 110mm size range.
Where me and a few mates go and spin for jews is a small section of river thats only about 2m deep and at night there are mullet all over the surface only a matter of time until 1takes a surface lure. We generally use shallow runners like the bigger bombers or killalures.
Good luck will be waiting for a report for a jew on a popper!!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been getting more hits on the Sammy, but less hookups :-x 
NW Pencil is a favorite, but I have lost both of mine in the last 2 weeks to good fish  
I find the Zappas easy to walk and pretty effective
Funny about the Stiffy, I like the distance, but found it didn't walk that easily. THat said it was one of my first walk the dog style lures, so maybe it didn't have the action down then. It's been in the box for while, maybe I'll have to give it another try


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

onemorecast said:


> Funny about the Stiffy, I like the distance, but found it didn't walk that easily. THat said it was one of my first walk the dog style lures, so maybe it didn't have the action down then. It's been in the box for while, maybe I'll have to give it another try


The Stiffy Top Dog floats almost level whereas the others mentioned float tail down, could that be the problem.


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

blueyak said:


> Has anyone else tried the walk the dog lures from Maria lures?
> 
> Super easy to walk and tail drop vertically. Somewhere between a sammy and a jazz in size.
> 
> Wayner help me out here what are they called?


The MP-1
called a surface search pencil bait
have pulled fish to the surface in 20ft of clear water with them.
cast such a great distance and now my favorite surface lure.

cheers wayne


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Oddrod said:


> The Stiffy Top Dog floats almost level whereas the others mentioned float tail down, could that be the problem.


Could be, I found the Zappa shortly after that and it was easy to use, so I didn't go back to the Stiffy. I will give it another try though.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Great info lads! Sarod's and Waynes' report about surface lures and jewies/big fish sounds kinda interesting. The Zappa was my first walk the dog style. A Wakasagi colour pattern and i purchased it about this time last year but never had a clue and didn't do well on it by any stretch of the imagination. The "bigger the lure the better the fish" sort of rule is one i am interested in sussing out. My original comment about a jewie on a surface lure was a little bit weird in away...but i am not so surprised.

great stuff


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Bassday Sugar Pen mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm great lure. Some may think its a bit pricey but you pay for quality. Maybe i am biased with 8 in my tackle box or might just be more money then sense :lol: :lol: Big thumbs up from me


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

warren63 said:
 

> Bassday Sugar Pen mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm great lure. Some may think its a bit pricey but you pay for quality. Maybe i am biased with 8 in my tackle box or might just be more money then sense :lol: :lol: Big thumbs up from me


Your just greedy and buy them all up so i can't get any :lol: :lol:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Most of the bream ive taken on the surface lately have been with Zipbait skinny pops, love em.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I've been using the Berkely Pop Dogs of late - I know more than a few guys hate them, but I have to say that they've been doing the business for me. They are a bitch to work out a decent retrieve pattern, and I almost gave up on them. I perservered though, and now they've earnt a spot in one of my 'go to' top water boxes.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I find bream will hit most appropriately-sized topwater lures when they're in the mood. I've been using the DIY poppers from palmfishing for the last year and found them great unpainted with owner trebles. Also had success with Yamashita pop queens and tiemco stick baits.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

scater said:


> I find bream will hit most appropriately-sized topwater lures when they're in the mood. I've been using the DIY poppers from palmfishing for the last year and found them great unpainted with owner trebles. Also had success with Yamashita pop queens and tiemco stick baits.


Scater has hit it on the head i reckon....too bad cause i just came back from Sydeny with....amongst other lures...a Sammy 65! Woo Hoo!! Goin the real deal rather than a 48 in pink .. :lol: ha haha. Seriously though, i thought the Berkley Scumdog would do the goods real well..and it obviously does but i'm experimenting with the larger top water lures now. Like the fact that they cast so well...and seem to encourage bigger fish to bite...as a general rule. What da ya reckon?


----------

